# Wine in boxes??



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All
Do they sell good wines in vacuum boxes here or only in bottles? Have tried the Carrefour and Lidl in Rincon de la Victoria, but only bottles. At the Carrefour in France about 50 different boxes. Just trying to be a bit eco friendly here on not throw all the bottles in the rubbish as have yet to see a bottle container here. Renting in Almachar.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Hi All
> Do they sell good wines in vacuum boxes here or only in bottles? Have tried the Carrefour and Lidl in Rincon de la Victoria, but only bottles. At the Carrefour in France about 50 different boxes. Just trying to be a bit eco friendly here on not throw all the bottles in the rubbish as have yet to see a bottle container here. Renting in Almachar.


are you sure that there aren't any bottle bins near you?

we have a glass recycling bin at every rubbish point here.....

can't help with boxed wine though - the only place I've seen it is Iceland


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

At Carrefour you need to head to the beer section, at least that is where they are at ours. Generally it's next to all the dodgy looking sangria stuff but we get boxes of red and white all the time.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We go to a local bodega and buy the same wine in 5 litre boxes that you can buy in bottles. The boxes are less than 7 Euros and the bottles are 3 euros. Apparently the bodega can only bottle a fixed amount so the rest they put in boxes.

Have a look at your local bodega for wine boxes rather than supermarkets.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Will have a look next time, just looked in the wine section as being the most Obvious! Cheers


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

No idea! but haven't seen any. In Holland they are all underground with different holes for coloured and white glass, but no idea what they look like here.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Wine*



Gareth54 said:


> Hi All
> Do they sell good wines in vacuum boxes here or only in bottles? Have tried the Carrefour and Lidl in Rincon de la Victoria, but only bottles. At the Carrefour in France about 50 different boxes. Just trying to be a bit eco friendly here on not throw all the bottles in the rubbish as have yet to see a bottle container here. Renting in Almachar.


What is a vacuum box? I see the local vagrants with their litre bottles of whatever wine,
But assume you are talking of something of better quality.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Around here the recycling bin for glass is an igloo shaped bright green thing that's found right with all the other bins. All the glass gets thrown in together, no matter what color it is.

They sell boxed wine in all the supermarkets here. As someone said, try looking near the beer. There probably won't be a lot of choice though. Don Simon is a popular brand.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Justina said:


> What is a vacuum box? I see the local vagrants with their litre bottles of whatever wine,
> But assume you are talking of something of better quality.


Box of 5 or 10 liters, but because its vacuum sealed will last a couple of months after opening ( depending on your thirst ) lol


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

jaws101 said:


> We go to a local bodega and buy the same wine in 5 litre boxes that you can buy in bottles. The boxes are less than 7 Euros and the bottles are 3 euros. Apparently the bodega can only bottle a fixed amount so the rest they put in boxes.
> 
> Have a look at your local bodega for wine boxes rather than supermarkets.


Will google bodega and see if there is a local one around here, thanks


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Our local 'cooperativa' sells very palatable local red, white and mistela wine. It is in bottles not boxes. It is worth at least tasting as some local wines are actually quite good. Of course the thing is the ability to keep it from going off. They keep it in the cooler in the bars. Strange to the way are used to drinking wine but you could warm up a carafe at a time or just responsibly drink a little more ;-)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 3L 'Terra Vinis' Cabernet Sauvignon on the go, bought from Carrefour. It's perfectly acceptable in my tinto de verano though I wouldn't drink it neat.

Yes, they do put them in unexpected places and you have to look round all the aisles that have drinks in them! I'm sure they'd sell more if they had them in the wine section.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Every bar round here has two 5 litre boxes of wine behind the bar. One is a sort of dry sherry (known as Chiclana where it is made) and the other is sweet and fortified. Individually they are fairly disgusting but mixed together, known as _ligao_, it is quite palatable. The old men drink it, it only costs 70 cents a shot.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We buy bottles for the decent stuff but the 1 litre cartons of plonk in Lidl for _tinto de verano_.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We buy bottles for the decent stuff but the 1 litre cartons of plonk in Lidl for _tinto de verano_.


Lidl, there's posh! Don Simón too rough for you?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Lidl, there's posh! Don Simón too rough for you?


At 55 centimos per carton, we like to push the boat out a bit!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Wine*



baldilocks said:


> At 55 centimos per carton, we like to push the boat out a bit!


And what about today's latest from the Minister of Public Health telling us that a glass of wine is equal to three shots of vodka. Do these people just make it up as they go along?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Mercadona and Supersol sell vacuum boxes but not 5 litres, just 3 litres. Carrefour also sell them. In my opinion, they are all disgusting. Don't forget that you can buy vacuum sealers for wine bottles which might be a better option for you. We don't own one as any bottle which is opened doesn't require sealing. Mercadona also sell 1 litre boxes and they are unbelievably bad. I would like to point out that I have never bought them here, my parents did as they used to in UK. They've never bought them again...


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

caromac said:


> Our local 'cooperativa' sells very palatable local red, white and mistela wine. It is in bottles not boxes. It is worth at least tasting as some local wines are actually quite good. Of course the thing is the ability to keep it from going off. They keep it in the cooler in the bars. Strange to the way are used to drinking wine but you could warm up a carafe at a time or just responsibly drink a little more ;-)


Judging by the number of drying racks around here I think most of the grapes end up as raisins.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> At 55 centimos per carton, we like to push the boat out a bit!


I rather enjoy telling friends and family back home how a litre of wine here is often cheaper than a litre of milk. 

I also rather enjoy the odd extra  glass of tinto, after my doctor noted my slightly raised cholesterol reading and suggested a glass of wine would help. How very civilised.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> *I rather enjoy telling friends and family back home how a litre of wine here is often cheaper than a litre of milk*.
> 
> I also rather enjoy the odd extra  glass of tinto, after my doctor noted my slightly raised cholesterol reading and suggested a glass of wine would help. How very civilised.


me too 


but I have to admit that I had no idea that wine-in-a-box was so readily available!



I'm sticking to bottles though



I'm trying to convince MY doctor that a brandy a night relaxes my muscles more than the prescribed pain relief - & that I should get THAT on prescription for a good night sleep.............. mind you - even a bottle of half decent brandy doesn't break the bank!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There was an ad on UKTv recently where a supermarket was having a special offer on spirits at £15 per litre bottle. I thought I'd look on Mercadona's website to see how much they are here and found that they are about half (or maybe just over) that price.

No I don't drink them. How did you know?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've seen that ad too, it's obviously a bargain for them at £15 a litre. A litre bottle of Gordon's is €10-odd in Carrefour here. Rumour has it, that is. 

I did try Lidl's own a few years ago, at €3-something, but until things get really desperate, I won't try it again!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I always used Lidl own brand to make my own sloe gin. Didn't see the point of spending on a more expensive brand when, in the end, you couldn't tell what the base was.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Found the little b*ggers at last bij the sport drinks, can't personally see the logic in putting them there!! Apart from the Don Simon which after one sip I think I'll leave open and wait until till it turns completely into vinegar or might just use it for cooking ( if I am desperate!! ) Did find a couple of boxes that are reasonable for quaffing during the week.( weekends as well ) as I have no dinner guests. Vegas del Rivella, tinto cosecha at just over 5 euros for 5 liters which is a cabernet sauvignon tempranillo. Another one although much dearer at over 10 euros for 3 liters was Solaz same grapes but in a different order with a strong vanilla taste (stored longer in oak barrels ) but if you are not keen on the taste of tannin, acceptable!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Hi All
> Do they sell good wines in vacuum boxes here or only in bottles? Have tried the Carrefour and Lidl in Rincon de la Victoria, but only bottles. At the Carrefour in France about 50 different boxes. Just trying to be a* bit eco friendly here *on not throw all the bottles in the rubbish as have yet to see a bottle container here. Renting in Almachar.


How are boxes of wine more eco friendly?
You mean like this, don't you?









PS I used to work in Colman's factory in Norwich where they bottled wine and also put it in these boxes. One of the jobs was working on the conveyor belts putting bottles in boxes and another job was gluing the boxes!!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

They have the green bottle containers on nearly every corner here in Estepona,maybe they drink more round these parts!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

amespana said:


> They have the green bottle containers on nearly every corner here in Estepona,maybe they drink more round these parts!


Yes but the glass gets smashed up to be recycled. It would be great if the bottles could just be re-used. Isn't there some scheme in Germany for getting your money back on recycled bottles?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

In Australia you used to get 5 cents for a bottle or can and now you get 10cents for every bottle can, plastic bottle or milk carton.
It used to be a good way to get some pocket money as a kid.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> In Australia you used to get 5 cents for a bottle or can and now you get 10cents for every bottle can, plastic bottle or milk carton.
> It used to be a good way to get some pocket money as a kid.


During WWII, we kids used to get ½d for a jar and 1d for a bottle which the original purchaser had had to pay when buying the bottle.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

amespana said:


> They have the green bottle containers on nearly every corner here in Estepona,maybe they drink more round these parts!


Yes first post was before I had discovered the green igloo's


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How are boxes of wine more eco friendly?
> You mean like this, don't you?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes just like the pic, was before I had found the green igloo's. Now just burn the empty boxes to try and get a bit of warmth in the house !! lol.
Thought Colmans just made the best mustard in Europe but every company nowadays has to branch out.
PS used to do the same job packing 5 Kg tins of margarine in boxes and stacking them on pallets. A few months later I was stacking them in containers, paid more but heavy work, a minimum of 50 tons a day through your hands.


----------

